# Red cloudy eye



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Along with my new fancy goldfish, I picked up a baby black and white telescope who looked so sad that I couldn't leave him behind. I'm looking for some idea on how to save him. He was bottom sitting, rapid gilling and had redness around the gills and missing scales, especially on one side. My initial thought was ammonia poisoning from shipping, but now one of his eyes on the bad side is red and cloudy.

The main QT tank is salted and I'm treating with prazi to clear any potential nasties before they go into the main tank in 3-4 weeks. He's been in there since Friday, but tonight I moved him out of the main QT tank because the bigger fish seemed to be pushing him around a bit. He did try to eat in the big QT tank, and swam a bit, but seemed to spend most of his time sitting on the bottom. He wasn't tipping over, just parked on his belly and occasionally finning to scoot along the bottom. No sign of fin rot, and I've been doing daily water changes (and topping up the salt when I do). 

He's now in a 5g Eclipse by himself (no carbon, just foam in the filter). I salted the tank and started treating with Maracyn Two because this is looking more like a bacterial infection to me. I was thinking of adding melafix, but given that he's had a rough go of it I wanted to get this knocked down fast if I can.

I'm really hoping to save him, so any advice is welcomed!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Poor little guy passed yesterday morning. I think there was a systemic infection..the whole eye was red and starting to collapse.


----------

